# Dachshund puppy vs. Adult



## Tracey6851 (Oct 5, 2009)

Hello ladies,
I'm new to this forum but I was looking through my pictures of my Dachshund Dash and man he's grown into be a handsome boy!
I'm sorry if the pictures didn't show up big enough, I'm still getting used to doing this, haha.


----------



## cherryhill (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh so sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Doxie puppies are so cute...that's when their legs really seem too short for their long bodies. Add in the long ears and oh my goodness it's cuteness overload!

He has grown into quite a handsome fella!


----------



## mintesa (Mar 30, 2008)

OMG, he was so small and cute!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

He's handsome! What a cute and tiny puppy he was though! Now a beautiful grown up boy.


----------



## wolfsnaps (Apr 27, 2007)

Dachshunds rock. Very cute....Crazy how fast they grow.


----------

